# Dust Chuter



## kykyle (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to Lumberjocks. I'm trying to get some dust collection setup in my shop and I'm wondering if anybody has experience with a product called the Dust Chuter. It is a dust collection attachment for miter saws (the worst dust-sprayer in my shop!). I'd like an inexpensive, small solution and it seems like this fits the bill. Any input would be great. TIA


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Make your own.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

I like that setup Bert. Pretty snazzy


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you.
This setup is not perfect but the best one I ever had.
With the Clear View sucking, it gets most of the dust .


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I wish you luck with this. The miter saw is one of the harder tools to control. It almost always takes some large enclosure in the back, and some of them are open on the bottom as well (like mine). Then you need something to pull a lot of air, Bert's CV draws about as much air as anything on the hobbyist market. I have seen pics where someone used a large plastic storage tub, fastened a DC port on it, and then stood it behind his miter saw….he said it worked well, but again he had a fairly strong DC pulling on it.


----------



## kykyle (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, guys. I've seen plenty of shrouds like the one Bert showed, but I'd like something small so that I can push the saw as close to the wall as possible and not take up valuable floor space. The Dust Chuter attaches to the miter saw behind the fence and up around the dust collection port so it wouldn't take up any extra space. Seems like a pretty good product based on a couple Youtube videos I watched. Just wondering if anyone has first hand experience with it before I go spending money on it.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The biggest problem with dust collection on a miter saw with a box of some sort attempting to collect it is blow back. There are a couple of videos on youtube that combat this blow back with heavy vinyl curtains mounted on the front of the box up close to the sides of the saw.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is the link to one of them.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

When I redo my saw bench This is the route I intend to go.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Pictures show what works for me - It is not perfect, but it is almost perfect. And did not cost a lot.


----------



## kykyle (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey Exelectrician, I like the simplicity of your setup. I think I could do this and not take up any extra space on the backside of my saw. How did you mount it to your saw stand? Is the hose from the dust extraction port on the miter saw just shoved down into the 4" dust collector line? Do you have problems with dust collecting around the plywood lip? Could you post a pic of the back/underside? TIA


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

Here's how I set up my miter saw dust collection when I built my new shop:



















The first image shows a fairly simple box I built around the sides, top and back of the saw. The bottom opens into a chute that channels dust and chips to the floor where I have a 5" DC duct attached that routes to he main duct and on to the 3hp DC cyclone. I get virtually 100% dust collection with this arrangement.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

This is a picture of the product in question.









I think it looks promising, especially if space is limited in your shop. 
It may work better on some saws than others. I see the self adhesive Velcro being a weak point in the design.


----------



## bobfromsanluis (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh poop, I just now looked at this posting and sow that it is from 2013, nine years ago. I guess that is when I was looking as well, oh well, maybe the thread can be refreshed with some other new comments and perhaps others have better suggestions, or maybe someone else has developed their version of the Dust Chuter. I saw a mention of the Dust Chuter a few years ago, almost went crazy searching and searching online for a distributor, a retailer, the maker themselves and came up completely empty handed. I hope someone will correct me when I say I don't believe the product is in production any longer and is just not available, period. The irony now is that when you enter into an online search using your favorite search engine, you end up going in a loop, clicking on a Pinterest link will give you a link to youtube and then there will be another link right back here to LJs, to your very post you did here. I looked high and low at various miter saws promising better dust collection, there is just no way I'm springing for an $1100 Kapex, so I bought the Makita LS1019L looking at the dust collection that was touted in a couple of reviews. I'm a bit disappointed in the effectiveness of the saw's ability to contain the dust when hooked up to a shop vac or a D/C system, one thing in particular that irked me was how the saw is touted as being able to sit right up against a wall since the rails are mounted on the side, but for the 1019, the main dust hook up for either a vac or a D/C is pointing right out the back, so it has to be pulled away, negating the ability to take up less of a footprint. I was cruising online and saw a picture of the 1219 model, it has a different arrangement for hooking up to a vac, with a port on the top of the saw, with a closed off hose port at the rear that is directed towards the top connection. I ordered replacement parts for the 1219 and it fits pretty well on the 1019, so now I can back it up to the wall. I'm still looking for a better connection for the pick up hose, should get that figured out soon.
While looking at the Kapex, I came across a users forum and someone there set their Kapex up with a down draft table to bolt the saw to, with stratigic holes drilled around the footprint of the saw, and the inside of the down draft box below the surface was built with ramps to help funnel the dust towards the back where a 4" dust port was fixed to the bottom rear of the box. That looks promising, I'm planning to try that out eventually. 
I agree that if the Dust Chuter were available, it would probably be a killer solution for most of us instead of something like the Big Gulp (I tried that one too), or some of the other home built solutions that incorporate a huge structure to house the saw in. If anyone can find a link where they are being sold, please let the rest of us know about it, thanks.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, miter saws are still the biggest problem in most shops!

I built a plenum under my saw and connected it to the DC. Combined with the supplied guard port it does a fair job.
Now, I do have a 5 HP ClearView so I can do some serious sucking.

Basically, miter saws are terrible.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah - it's an old thread but from what I can tell this solution was not brought up. The guy has testing results showing a pretty impressive job of dust collection.

When I get time I plan on trying it out.


----------

